# Argo 6 by 6 ATV Question



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm referring to the 6 wheel atv. Any one got one. I'm thinking about buying one and I'm starting to do research. 
Any info anyone could give me would be greatly appreciated!
Thank You!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

A friend of mine has one on his property in the U.P. That thing will go any where. A little pricey but what isn't? Post some pics if you get one...Good Luck


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

A hunting partner has one. Will pretty much go anywhere it fits with the tracks.....I would definetely get the tracks, only way it's worth the money. The negatives are that they are loud....and the tracks....both the engine and the tracks are loud! Sounds like a small military invasion is headed for your hunting grounds! Needs lots of aftermarket racks to be user friendly...works as is, but not as nice at a UTV. They are heavy....don't get it stuck without 3000# or 4000# winch. They are expensive. 

Sounds like I'm being hard on them but they really are nice vehicles. They can go places your average ATV and UTV can't go. I looked at them, decided I would never need that kind of capability...water crossings and such. And if I did, I could get a big bore atv and a track kit for about the same money and have something far more versatile....except for the floating part ofcourse! I would really like to have a Polaris Ranger 700efi Ranger with a track kit but your looking at about $13k


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for the input fellas...Now I know you guys are going to not believe this but my 25th anniversary is coming up so I gave my Wife 2 gifts to pick from...A winter getaway to Mexico, or a 3 stone Diamond ring. So the other day I tell her that time is running out and she says "You know, I think I want one of those 6 wheel things":SHOCKED: 
Stay away from her...SHE'S ALL MINE!!!!:lol: 
And yes she has Sisters but I wouldn't do that to my WORST enemy!!!:evil:


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

not sure what your main intentions of this vehicle will be but....
just to let you know, you cannot ride these 6 wheelers on michigan orv trails. 
routes, yes, trails, no....
same goes for anyother back road...
again, i don't know of your man use for this, just giving you a heads up in case...tim


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

sorry for reason not given:
if your argo is under 50'' you can ride it on the "trail" as well as the routes..
this, below, fron dnr web page...

324.81101(m)
ORV or vehicle means a motor driven off-road recreation vehicle capable of cross-country travel without benefit of a road or trail, on or immediately over land, snow, ice, marsh, swampland, or other natural terrain. ORV or vehicle includes, but is not limited to, a multitrack or multiwheel drive vehicle, an ATV, a motorcycle or related 2-wheel, 3-wheel, or 4-wheel vehicle, an amphibious machine, a ground effect air cushion vehicle, or other means of transportation deriving motive power from a source other than muscle or wind. ORV or vehicle does not include a registered snowmobile, a farm vehicle being used for farming, a vehicle used for military, fire, emergency, or law enforcement purposes, a vehicle owned and operated by a utility company or an oil or gas company when performing maintenance on its facilities or on property over which it has an easement, a construction or logging vehicle used in performance of its common function, or a registered aircraft.


----------



## AlmontHappycamper (May 25, 2005)

I have one, all options, less the factory boat motor mount. As others have stated they are pretty rugged, can go vitually any where, LOUD, warm (if you have the top). Tracks are a must in any snow over 4-5"(low ground clearance). But snow of any depth can be traveled over with the tracks. 
They are low-impact(wheeled) so if you have an area you are traversing it is real hard to see any tracks or damage to the terrain.

I have the 45 amp alternator so it has additional capacity with an inverter for powering 120v appliances.

Storage and room for passengers is nice. If I had to get an atv for my wife and son for ice fishing the cost would be too much. Not to mention he could ride in it as early as 3 yrs old.

One issue with state property is the width. It's 58" wide. You can only legally use ORV routes. It will fit in a Dakota, I had platform over the wheel wells that it sat on. 

Unless you get a roll bar and seat belts you will need to wear a helmet.

Any more questions let me know.

Kevin


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

I live on the water and I intend to use it for ice fishing. Especially first and last ice, so it would be much safer in those conditions. In the summer time I have a nice place for panfish about 2-3 hundred yards away and I would also like to use it for that.
Almont,
If you had a choise at this time would you buy one again???
And now the BIG question...How much cash is this going to set me back???
Thanks,


----------



## lostyooper (Jan 31, 2005)

i had the 6x6 argo with tracks. the best thing i did was GET rid of it. high maintenance, accessories are HIGH priced, HIGH maintenance..when i needed warrenty work argo would not do it nor would briggs. always got the same answer from argo dealers (WHEN you can find one still in buisiness) you didnt buy from me i wont touch it. very overpriced, did i mention the very high maintenance. need to buy a special tool to adjust the chains when the auto tightners wont work cause of the streched out chains. the tracks sap the power big time. and yes they do get stuck, i was stuck a few times good thing for the winch.


----------



## AlmontHappycamper (May 25, 2005)

I bought mine 10 yrs ago. Total cost around $12,000.
Itemized;
Argo Base - $7,000
Trailer Hitch - ?
Top - $850
Windshield - $450
Winch - $450?
Alternator - $350
Skid Plate - $400
Tracks - $2000
All those prices were installed. 
I would be surprised if they weren't at least 10% more now

Would I buy one now? Probably not. My son is old enough to ride an ORV now. He was only 2 1/2 at the time. I bought it primarily for ice fishing too and since I haven't ice fished in a few years due to lack of ice, money, time and since I have relocated to Danville, Kentucky I would just use one of the old sleds we have instead. 
They do require maintanence. More than something similar? I don't know. Grease the inner bearings, outer bearings, lube the chains with a premium chain lube, not just oil. Biggest issue is keeping the teris aired up. Because they are true low PSI balloon tires(5 PSI Max) and skid steer if they are low you can get dirt between the tire and rim. the they need to be broken down (they are bead locks, no pry bar or screwdriver is ever going to get them off) it is costly to clean them. And if the chains are stretched to the point of needing to remove links per lostyooper, the minimal cost of a chain tool is the least of your worries, you need new chains/sprokets.
If you don't get it stuck you are not using it for what it was intended. First ice and last ice are fine but don't assume you'll get it out just by driving out. I've put mine into pressure cracks and have driven out easily. I've put it through the last ice on a pond, easy too, it did drive up on to the chunks because they tipped down under the wheels. I've put it into LSC 1 1/2" of glare ice. A real beotch to get it out that time. Had to cut the ice for 20-30' to get enough strength under it to use 2x4's to get the front wheels up on the ice to get it out. I have never tested it on the ice with the tracks to determine if it would cross ice that you would be unable to walk on. Theoretically it should, but the opportunity never presented itself. In the snow, I mean really deep snow it shines. The tracks will take you where even sleds have trouble. The depth is not an issue. They had on the Argo website at one time a video of a guy getting out of his Argo and sinking in over his head in the snow, 6+ feet deep.
The tracks do eat HP. Your top speed without them is only around 25 MPH. Drop it down to about 20 MPH with them on a little snow. Any deep snow and your mileage may vary(sounds like a commercial huh?) 
Hope I was a little more objective in answering your concerns.

Kevin V.


----------



## hoythunter (Feb 23, 2005)

My dad was talking to a guy that uses one for ice fishing on St. Clair. Apparently he broke through last winter and the argo was unable to "climb" back onto the ice. They had to drill a hole and drop a pipe down attached to a chain to winch it back up - but, at least he didn't get wet.


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the input guys!!!


----------



## neversunk (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey Sly...there was one for sale on a trailer (with the soft top) yesterday on the north side of M-29 around the 4 lane portion of Fair Haven....


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

Yeah I looked at it yesterday. Kinda' dirty and was missing a knob from one of the levers.
The Guy wants $7700.00. But I don't need the trailer so I'm gonna talk to him this week.
Thanks for the tip!! 
Later,


----------



## hawkeyeridgeoutfitters (Apr 16, 2006)

I have had the 8whl verion for about 7 years. If you are going to spend the money get a 8whlr You will find it much more stable,better resale and not as cramped. Plus much safer. It is forsale if you are interested. I have replaced it with a polaris 6whl drive ranger. It is a 95 with 75 hrs on it. P.m.if interested.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Mark Sylvester said:


> I'm referring to the 6 wheel atv. Any one got one. I'm thinking about buying one and I'm starting to do research.
> Any info anyone could give me would be greatly appreciated!
> Thank You!


Mark,
PM sent.


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

Safety factor if you break through first or last ice. If its first ice you will need help to get out, it won't climb back up onto the ice. Last ice you can just hang around until it all melts and float back to shore


----------

